# Help! My tongue hurts!



## jdpar (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm not for sure if this is related to my Crohn's, but I've heard it can be.  My tongue (mostly the middle to tip of it) is KILLING me!  Ever since my hospital stay last week it has this raw/burning/PAINFUL sensation to it!  Sometimes when I eat things it feels like it's about to burn off.  It almost feels like I have cuts or burns or something on it.  I've tried eating a lot of ice and popcicles, but nothing seems to be helping it.  Does anyone have any ideas of what I can do?  I am miserable!!!


----------



## carrollco (Mar 11, 2014)

This is actually a common symptom with me and it is extremely uncomfortable. Coffee doesn't bother me unless it is dark roast. And dark roast sets off the burning tongue as well. Cinnamon does it too. Oh, and pineapple. Ice etc doesn't help. Only time. It usually disappears after a few hours. Remicade hasn't helped with this either. So I avoid the foods that bug me or pay the price.


----------



## *yvonne* (Aug 11, 2014)

I've got this right now and ouch is all I can say as a matter of fact it's that painful I'm having trouble pronouncing some words!!  

I have no idea what sets mine off but I know when I take iron tablets I don't have it but I'm not taking them just now but my iron levels are apparently ok so I shouldn't need them. 

I will look out for and food links so thanks for the tip carrollco


----------



## liscol (Aug 11, 2014)

I get this on and off , the only thing that helps a little is warm salt mouth rince, just dissolve a 1/8 teaspoon of salt in 1/2 glass of warm water and rince a few times. Hope this helps


----------



## lilac (Sep 19, 2014)

When I had this before I was prescribed Difflam mouthwash. I also used Corsydl *but water it down*. They didn't take it away, but at least gave me a bit of relief so I could fall asleep/drink


----------



## javanov (Sep 20, 2014)

I've had this, yes corsadyl does seem to help


----------



## rollingwithmycrohnies (Sep 26, 2014)

I get this when my iron and b12 are low. I also get little fissures in the corners of my mouth if it's really bad. It passes once I bring up my levels. I rinse my mouth with coconut oil while I'm in the shower.


----------



## thike1966 (Apr 2, 2018)

My swollen tongue was finally solved with a compound called actually called Magic Mouthwash. I had to get it from a compound pharmacy. Walgreens said they could order it, but it would cost $55. Clear Creek Pharmacy in Littleton, Colorado hooked be up and billed it to my insurance. 

Before this, my GP prescribed 3 anti-fungal medicines, and antibiotics to no avail. My GI, got me on the Magic Mouthwash.


----------



## Lukesky36 (Apr 12, 2018)

not long ago i developed a ulcer in the inside middle tip of my tongue it was anoying but it went away after a while


----------



## thike1966 (Apr 17, 2018)

jdpar said:


> I'm not for sure if this is related to my Crohn's, but I've heard it can be.  My tongue (mostly the middle to tip of it) is KILLING me!  Ever since my hospital stay last week it has this raw/burning/PAINFUL sensation to it!  Sometimes when I eat things it feels like it's about to burn off.  It almost feels like I have cuts or burns or something on it.  I've tried eating a lot of ice and popcicles, but nothing seems to be helping it.  Does anyone have any ideas of what I can do?  I am miserable!!!


See if you can find a medicine called Magic Mouthwash. Look for a compound pharmacy. They do things old school and can actually mix medicines, the chain stores like Walgreen's can't even order.


----------

